
Create you own digital voice - scooter_de
https://www.lyrebird.ai
======
sharemywin
2\. Biometric Data We Collect

When using the Services, you may choose to provide us with Your Voice, Digital
Voice, or Digital Voice Messages (collectively, “Biometric Data”)—including,
without limitation, by recording or uploading an audio file of Your Voice. We
collect this Biometric Data. Please note that Biometric Data may include,
without limitation, data that may allow someone to identify/contact you and
non-public data.

------
sharemywin
When you use our Services, we disclose Biometric Data as described in this
Section 5, strictly for legitimate business purposes and not to exceed the
maximum extent permitted by law. By entering this Agreement, you provide
express written consent to our disclosure of Biometric Data as described in
this Section 5.

We will disclose Biometric Data to our third party service providers who
perform services on our behalf, to (1) provide you with, maintain, improve,
and enhance our Services; (2) facilitate creation of user accounts; and/or (3)
provide other services to our Users.

If you choose to post content from our Services (e.g., a Digital Voice
Message) to a social networking site (e.g., Facebook or Twitter) (“SNS”), we
will disclose Biometric Data to the SNS to the extent necessary to effectuate
your posting of content. You hereby acknowledge and agree that you are solely
responsible for your use of SNSs, and we are not responsible or liable for
your use of any such SNSs.

If you direct us to share your Biometric Data with others, we will provide
your Biometric Data to those others in accordance with your directions.

We may also disclose Biometric Data under the following circumstances:

· To law enforcement agencies, including pursuant to a warrant, subpoena, or
court order;

· In response to requests by regulatory, legal or government agencies;

· In connection with or during negotiation of any merger, financing or other
transition involving the sale, transfer, or other divestiture of all or a
portion of our business or assets, including to the extent such information is
transferred as a business asset;

· In connection with any acquisition of us by another company, such that the
acquiring company possesses the Biometric Data collected by us and will assume
the rights and obligations regarding Biometric Data described in this
Agreement;

· If we have a good-faith belief that we are legally required to do so;

· If it is necessary or appropriate to do so to protect our rights, property,
or safety, or to defend against User or third-party claims or allegations,
including to the extent necessary to enforce any agreements we have with you;

· If it is necessary or appropriate to do so to prevent physical injury or
other harm to any person or entity, including yourself and members of the
general public; or

· Under any other circumstance in which you provide us with express written
consent to disclosure of your Biometric Data.

Just posting some of the biometric policy.

